# Squirrel Season Offers Hunters Preparation for Fall Hunting



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohio's squirrel season will open on Sept. 1 and provide hunters with an opportunity to take as many as six squirrels each day, according to the ODNR Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

